# Yashica Electro 35 Battery equivalent?



## RRYANSMITHH

So, I have this beautiful near mint Electro 35 GSN with a tele lens, wide lens, and Tele-Wide Viewfinder. However, the battery is notoriously impossible to get. 

Any body know of any replacement batteries or easy modifications I can do?


----------



## vintagecam94

I know there is a way to do it because I have a yashica and encountered this problem. I believe they make a converter? I may be wrong though. I found many strange methods on eBay, so you may consider that.


----------



## compur

No adapter needed (though many sellers will be happy to sell you one)

Just use one CR123A battery plus two LR44 batteries.  Stack them all facing the same way.  
That means +- to +- to +-
The LR44s might need to be taped together around their outer edges to keep them from sliding around.
Nothing else needed - no springs, adapters, tinfoil, etc.


----------



## Proteus617

Damn Compur.  Wish I knew that 2 weeks ago.  Just picked up one of these to test Electros for resale.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH

Compur, you are my hero. I've been dying to shoot with my Electro for almost a month, but I've been real hesitant about buying ridiculous adapters from eBay.


----------



## compur

Proteus617 said:


> Damn Compur. Wish I knew that 2 weeks ago. Just picked up one of these to test Electros for resale.



Now you can sell it on eBay. 



RRYANSMITHH said:


> Compur, you are my hero. I've been dying to shoot with my Electro for almost a month, but I've been real hesitant about buying ridiculous adapters from eBay.



You're welcome.


----------



## Cruzingoose

While this is a good workable solution, the better one would be to use a CR1/3N battery instead of the LR44 Alkaline batteries. The CR1/3N battery is the same size as two LR44 but is Lithium, the same chemistry as the CR123 and won't leak like the LR44.   





compur said:


> No adapter needed (though many sellers will be happy to sell you one)  Just use one CR123A battery plus two LR44 batteries.  Stack them all facing the same way.   That means +- to +- to +- The LR44s might need to be taped together around their outer edges to keep them from sliding around. Nothing else needed - no springs, adapters, tinfoil, etc.


----------



## bkraai

I got a PX32 battery from Interstate Battery and the lightmeter works great on mine. Camera shop says shutter on mine has issues though. They offered to fix it for $129.......yeah right.....


----------

